# How you feel about safeguard



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

Safeguard Requires a Million pics. If I rent a 26 ft Truck and you already know the measurement of the 26' truck They still want 1000 pics ,

FIRST 45 DAYS ARE TOUGH


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Achievemorellc said:


> Safeguard Requires a Million pics....
> 
> FIRST 45 DAYS ARE TOUGH


Last year it was only 500,000. Get the "picture"?

Let me guess. 35-40 required pics on a simple grass cut/snow removal. Miss one and the entire invoice is denied. Right? 

It is a simple game they play requiring an insane amount of pics that have nothing to do with the service you are performing. When you miss one required pic they pocket your money. Then they bill the client for the entire amount plus services you didn't perform.

If the first 45 days were tough, the next 45 will be miserable. Sorry, wish I had a brighter outlook but I've been down your road, and it's very bumpy.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

So, how we feel about Safeguard? Let me see and where do we start......
Ok, so, if you page couple of pages down and then some more, you will find out how we all feel about safeguard and then you ask yourself, why this reputable company had hired you when volume long time gone ?
We went up with them before foreclosure boomed as their existing guys were not keeping up with the volume, well these times long time gone for good. 
You know why they hired you? You don't know any better and they will use you, abuse you and dispose you. 
We were still getting charge backs year after we left them for work we did 4 years ago for not sufficient pictures. Good luck to that. 
they tried to charge back one of their P&P guys for incomplete damage reporting on initial order where this property went through numerous insurance claims years over years over years and we had been there from few different companies for the same crap. 
So why trying to screw the P&P guys, because they feel like it. 
We dumped them while back and never look back. Run, just run. You feel first 45 days rough? Well, the rest will suck big time


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

safeguard dropout said:


> Last year it was only 500,000. Get the "picture"?
> 
> Let me guess. 35-40 required pics on a simple grass cut/snow removal. Miss one and the entire invoice is denied. Right?
> 
> ...



You are right 100 percent, 50 pics per lil fron you yard. Miss one photo and they deny the pay. Its already so low. Now they just changed CYDS which screws you even more . They want a Before During After pics all the measurements . Some jobs are really bad I had job lady had 30 cats and never cleaned the poop or urine in 5 years left all over the fllor. She just walked all over it barefoot. They wanted to pay only the base clean price .....

If you miss one photo out 2000 they want to give you problems. 

Im really thinking like what did I get into...
You spend more time in gas and dump fees .

They want me to drive 1hr and half just to give a estimate on to repair a hvac system.

DUMPSTER FEES GOING UP AND THERE FEES GOING DOWN 
ITS NOT ADDING UP

SORRY JUST VENTING LOL

ITS TAKE ALL NIGHT UNTIL 4AM TO UPLOAD AND LABEL ALL THESE DAMN PICTURES ,


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

newreo said:


> So, how we feel about Safeguard? Let me see and where do we start......
> Ok, so, if you page couple of pages down and then some more, you will find out how we all feel about safeguard and then you ask yourself, why this reputable company had hired you when volume long time gone ?
> We went up with them before foreclosure boomed as their existing guys were not keeping up with the volume, well these times long time gone for good.
> You know why they hired you? You don't know any better and they will use you, abuse you and dispose you.
> ...



YEAH THESE GUYS ARE TOUGH, WHO DO YOU USE NOW???
AND WHAT IF YOU DECIDE YOU HAD ENOUGH DURING THE FIRST 45 DAYS 
I moved to work in this Zone and HAs already spent tons of cash, I lost 500 on my first job becuase it was so bad I had to have 7 guys help to finish.
And they didn't want to pay nothing extra


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

My suggestion, sit down tonight with pencil and figure all your expenses and losses on jobs already paid out. Did I mention you'll need a big as$ pencil? 

Then add up dollars (or pennies) that have been paid on those same jobs. Figure out how much time you spent on these. Include labor, shopping for supplies, uploads and closing out orders, book keeping time, job planning....EVERYTHING. Now, did you make ANY money per hour? How's a minimum wage job with no headaches compare?

If you think it's going to get any better, then type "Safeguard" in the search box below. 

A more accurate search of Safeguard may look something closer to this: ##!&**#!!!**&**!!###@!!!**#!!!


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

safeguard dropout said:


> My suggestion, sit down tonight with pencil and figure all your expenses and losses on jobs already paid out. Did I mention you'll need a big as$ pencil?
> 
> Then add up dollars (or pennies) that have been paid on those same jobs. Figure out how much time you spent on these. Include labor, shopping for supplies, uploads and closing out orders, book keeping time, job planning....EVERYTHING. Now, did you make ANY money per hour? How's a minimum wage job with no headaches compare?
> 
> ...




**** the workers make more then me and Im on the crew. Im better off just cutting grass on my own then working for them. right now im basically working 4.00 hr if i add it up the way you did


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Achievemorellc said:


> **** the workers make more then me and Im on the crew. Im better off just cutting grass on my own then working for them. right now im basically working 4.00 hr if i add it up the way you did


Yep, sounds about right. Now, in your expenses did you figure any wear and tear on equipment? Miles on the truck? Computers? Phones? Data charges? Insurance?........the list goes on and that 4.00 hr. quickly turns into a goose egg.....or lower. Sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

This thread should be made a sticky. Sums everything up pretty darn well.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Safeguard your future with a minimum wage job... But in reality ALL of these mortgage service Co's are basically the same, a lot of pics and a free inspection with every grass cut. The only time it worked well is when I had a good regional rep that worked with me on issues I my have in the field and pretended to have my back. Trouble is that they shift these people around in house frequently every couple months so they don't get too cozy with their vendors.

I don't do PP work any longer but miss the work, it was interesting. Too many opportunities out there today to put up with the bull$hit required to make a living in this industry not to mention the HUGE liability you assume doing things that most of us aren't qualified, certified, trained or licensed to do... Besides that if your any good at this you will NEVER have a day off and it will eat you up. 

I still hang here just to make me feel good doing the daily grind of a 40 hour week and having my life back. Good luck, if you do this job a lot of success will have to do with the territory you cover (density on grass cuts ect. ...)


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

Bingo think you can make a little playing that yet


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

*How Do I Feel?*

I don't normally comment here because I am not as experienced as the other vets, and when I have something to share someone manages to beat me to the forum, but I could not keep quiet on this.

I can honestly say that I have _NO_ first hand knowledge of Safeguard, so I can not tell you how I feel. Do you want to know why I don't have anything to say? I never signed up with them. Do you want to know why I never signed up with them? Because I joined this forum, read, read, and read some more, and took the advice the "clowns" gave to others as if they were giving it to me. Do you want to know what I did after that? I got private work. 

I guess you could say I was lucky. I worked for 2 companies for a short time, got my feet wet, and decided I didn't like the sharks chewing on my feet. I got out of the water, re-read everything I could find about getting local/private work, and went to town. I worked VERY hard getting the work I have now, and because of it, I get to come home at night, enjoy a nice home-cooked meal and spend a quality evening with my family, do a SMALL amount of billing, and then go to bed, just to do it all over again. I like it that way. And, I still have a full head of hair!

I can take a day off if I need to, without worrying about whether Company A or Company B will get pissed and give work to someone else instead of me. I make more than a lot of the P&P newbies here, but I don't make the most money of anyone on here. I still have many things to learn, yet don't have to fear whether I can go have a 25oz beer with my dinner, or if I need to have just water.

Off this topic, there are those who pi$$ and moan because they don't get the hand outs they think they deserve regarding information. I'll be in the line with the vets in saying that you have to do your homework before I give out my hard earned tricks of the trade. 

Want to have the process for a wint GIVEN to you? No help from me. Think it's ok to backfeed a home? No help from me. Can't figure out what the FIRST step is to getting private/local work, despite having a ton of clues already written on here? No help from me. Bi+ch about how everyone here complains about the companies that they vend for, and also refuse to heed the advice from a vet? No help from me. If you can't do the basic of things, like a little research, why should I spend the time to help you out when you'll probably try to undercut me because you know how to do it better and cheaper, or even that you won't be around in 6 months and will have wasted my time?

My rants over, sorry it was so long, and I will now go sit quietly in my seat at the back of the room.


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

G 3 said:


> I don't normally comment here because I am not as experienced as the other vets, and when I have something to share someone manages to beat me to the forum, but I could not keep quiet on this.
> 
> I can honestly say that I have _NO_ first hand knowledge of Safeguard, so I can not tell you how I feel. Do you want to know why I don't have anything to say? I never signed up with them. Do you want to know why I never signed up with them? Because I joined this forum, read, read, and read some more, and took the advice the "clowns" gave to others as if they were giving it to me. Do you want to know what I did after that? I got private work.
> 
> ...





Speaking for myself I just joined this forum after I got in, but I'm only a newbie to working for companies like safeguard. I agree READ READ READ READ I learned a lot from reading and doing my homework. But its not to many places like this forum where you get the raw truth. Most places tell you can 150k-200 a year which you prob can of you work like a slave. Just in my short time doing it things change prices got lowered. They went to base rate over paying cyds. A vet is someone who can help you not make some of the. Same mistakes they made so you Dont get ****ed as bad. You must read and do your home work. I SAY ALL PP GO ON STRIKE THEN THEY GIVE US WHAT DESERVE BRING NATIONAL ATTENTION TO IT


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Warning ahead-comment may cause butthurt.:vs_sad:

There are some contractors, not all(!) that just don't possess the skills, tools or drive to make it on their own as a true independent, and a national is the bossy wife few others would want with the rotten stepkids, but he is happy; and who should tell him any different?


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> Warning ahead-comment may cause butthurt.:vs_sad:
> 
> There are some contractors, not all(!) that just don't possess the skills, tools or drive to make it on their own as a true independent, and a national is the bossy wife few others would want with the rotten stepkids, but he is happy; and who should tell him any different?




If you a one man crew and want to 15 hrs a day you can make money. But that will burn yourself out. 5-8 years ago it was a great business . A lot has changed. Nationals are very bossy some act nice and then get rude.Cut expenses beset you can . Take millions pics and see how you like it


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Achievemorellc said:


> If you a one man crew and want to 15 hrs a day you can make money. But that will burn yourself out. 5-8 years ago it was a great business . A lot has changed. Nationals are very bossy some act nice and then get rude.Cut expenses beset you can . Take millions pics and see how you like it



What probably happened is a smaller company like many on here was getting a price and able to sub it for a lesser amount. These smaller companies got greedy and tried to get more and more territory, congrats now a regional is made. So at this point the now regional had no problem subbing out their work because they were using the regular 1 man crews to sub their work, ones new to the industry or just didn't feel like dealing with the nationals bs. Then this now regional with probably only 3 people in a small office said oh man we don't have enough people, but if I hire more people I won't make enough money to make it worth it. Hey I got an idea lets get more territory instead. Congrats now this regional is now a national, who subs it to the regional for fees that were originally low, but designed for the sub, and wait it gets subbed once again. 

All of these so called regionals and nationals all say they have been in the business for 20 years, I'd love to see how many of them were as large as they are now back then. I remember when I first started my company in 2010 learning about all of the corruption that exists in this field. Here is what I remember. 

The nationals were companies like Safeguard, Whoever held the bank of america contract (at the time it was Qualified West and US Best Repairs), MCS, CYPREXX, FAS, LPS and a few smaller ones like M&M and NFR. There might be a few that I'm forgetting, but now everyone seems to offer nationwide coverage. It's just crazy.

Worst of all nationals like listed above are subbing to the same nationals listed above, and then subbing to these new nationals, who's subbing to a new national, who subs to a regional, who tries to hire the small guy for prices like BLM. Who heard of BLM 10 years ago, even 5 years ago. This industry is in the tanks and I don't know if it will recover until all of the nationals disappear because there aren't enough foreclosures to keep them afloat. I recently told MCS to take a hike, but if you take a look at their contact list it's 50 people long, I wonder how many people are in that office and is it really necessary. Maybe they should cut 200 jobs, have a normal amount of employees to handle the company and increase their fees about 20%. Others should follow suit and maybe, just maybe, the hacks will be no more because they will be able to find qualified people to do the work that take pride in doing the work correctly. Hopefully after that the idea of chargebacks will be gone, and the rest of us will enjoy working in this industry again.

On a side note why does every order have to be completed in 72 hours, whats the rush? I mean I understand the importance of a resecure or a winterization, but the rest has no importance on it unless there is a violation at the property. There are very few services that require us to work 7 days a week because they want to issue work orders with unrealistic time lines. Hey here is an initial with 60cy in it, go remove the debris, cut the lawn, change the locks, trim the bushes and trees, do a leaf clean up, and a winterization. By the way it's due tomorrow. These iddiots really think that all of this can be done with 1 trip. How can you take 3 separate crews to a property and still make money. If you took yourself and 2 helpers it is still several trips to the property and unless it's around the corner from your garage, it's impossible to meet these timelines. You have 2 trips min for the debris, 2 trips for the exterior maintenance (leaves and brush here can't be dumped together), and then another for the grass cut and little bs work that might be left. 

As for me I'm going to ride out the grass cut season since there is a lot to be made, and I'm going to look for other options. I get anywhere between $35-110 for recuts and I can make it work and still turn a significant profit. The numbers these guys are giving are better than what landscapers are charging. Yes I know landscapers have the whole block and maybe go 10 miles in an entire day, but we aren't cutting at the same quality as them either so I'll take it any day. I don't want to be a landscaper.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Voting with your feet is the only option there is for the BOTG contractor*

other options is certainly the way to go. I am currently down to one national, they don't send me much, and I don't want that much. I seems I get all the ugly jobs, but hey that's where the money is. I don't care about their score card. The only score card that means anything to me is the check. Don't get me wrong on that, I believe in customer service, and make reasonable effort to stay within their timelines, but I won't trade my margins for their timeline.


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

these companies are jokes with they payouts







madxtreme01 said:


> What probably happened is a smaller company like many on here was getting a price and able to sub it for a lesser amount. These smaller companies got greedy and tried to get more and more territory, congrats now a regional is made. So at this point the now regional had no problem subbing out their work because they were using the regular 1 man crews to sub their work, ones new to the industry or just didn't feel like dealing with the nationals bs. Then this now regional with probably only 3 people in a small office said oh man we don't have enough people, but if I hire more people I won't make enough money to make it worth it. Hey I got an idea lets get more territory instead. Congrats now this regional is now a national, who subs it to the regional for fees that were originally low, but designed for the sub, and wait it gets subbed once again.
> 
> All of these so called regionals and nationals all say they have been in the business for 20 years, I'd love to see how many of them were as large as they are now back then. I remember when I first started my company in 2010 learning about all of the corruption that exists in this field. Here is what I remember.
> 
> ...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Achievemorellc said:


> these companies are jokes with they payouts


I think you're just being negative & trying to keep new people from getting into the business & taking your work. . . :whistling2:


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

madxtreme01 said:


> Others should follow suit and maybe, just maybe, the hacks will be no more because they will be able to find qualified people to do the work that take pride in doing the work correctly. Hopefully after that the idea of chargebacks will be gone, and the rest of us will enjoy working in this industry again.
> .


Most of your post was great and I agree with it. The part above that I quoted is what I talk about in almost every post I make.
Some of you get it but most of you still don't get it!
I get allot of work directly from the banks or agents even the ones who use only nationals and regionals! You guys keep saying you can't get direct work because no one in your area gets direct work and their hands are tied because they HAVE to use a national. WRONG!!!
90% of the time the banks use the national or regional but when they get the high dollar assets, most will not allow you hacks near them!!!
The agents around here fight tooth and nail to have me working for them instead of some hack. Or some hack screws something up and they call ME to fix it! 
I am a professional who will get the job done, not some hack.
Like I said before, if you have been doing this for 1 year or more and can't land a single direct client you never will!

Now, lets talk about the last line in your post!

"Yes I know landscapers have the whole block and maybe go 10 miles in an entire day, but we aren't cutting at the same quality as them either so I'll take it any day. I don't want to be a landscaper."

THAT ^^ THAT RIGHT THERE IS WHAT SEPARATES YOU FROM ME!!!
THAT RIGHT THERE IS WHY YOU HAVE BEEN IN THIS BUSINESS FOR 8 YEARS AND STILL CRY ABOUT NOT GETTING DIRECT WORK IN NJ WHICH HAS ONE OF THE HIGHEST FORECLOSURE RATES IN THE US!!!

If you still don't get it, re-read my post again, slowly this time and maybe it will sink in!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

Heres the big question why would anyone work with safeguard or even consider it is beyond me ive turned them down like 20x i dont care if they do have the volume,i have enough stress in my life now,could only imagine what it be like if i worked for safeguard.
So once again why would anyone keep working for this company or even consider it


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

david said:


> Heres the big question why would anyone work with safeguard or even consider it is beyond me ive turned them down like 20x i dont care if they do have the volume,i have enough stress in my life now,could only imagine what it be like if i worked for safeguard.
> So once again why would anyone keep working for this company or even consider it


Didn't they cut their trash out and grass cuts recently even more?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

david said:


> Heres the big question why would anyone work with safeguard or even consider it is beyond me ive turned them down like 20x i dont care if they do have the volume,i have enough stress in my life now,could only imagine what it be like if i worked for safeguard.
> So once again why would anyone keep working for this company or even consider it


Ignorance is the only acceptable excuse.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

bigdaddy said:


> Most of your post was great and I agree with it. The part above that I quoted is what I talk about in almost every post I make.
> Some of you get it but most of you still don't get it!
> I get allot of work directly from the banks or agents even the ones who use only nationals and regionals! You guys keep saying you can't get direct work because no one in your area gets direct work and their hands are tied because they HAVE to use a national. WRONG!!!
> 90% of the time the banks use the national or regional but when they get the high dollar assets, most will not allow you hacks near them!!!
> ...


How does my comment about landscaping have anything to do with what separates us? Direct work really has nothing to do with the grass cut end of the biz. I do P&P grass cuts bc it's easy, no one give a sh*t, and there is plenty of them so I'm not loading up my trailer for 2-3 hours and going home. I don't care if the cuts were $300 ea, I still would want to make a day out of it instead of doing 2-3 per day. I get your getting direct work so your working half as hard to make the same money, but I would still go after the quantity to make double what I make now. I don't do REO cuts, and honestly have no interest in it. I like the fact that no one cares if the houses are edged, blown, or trimmed. REO requires that type of service to make it look perfect. We aren't talking about cutting corners on a rehab or something where it matters. Grass cuts really have no bearing on anything except to keep a violation away from a property. So I trim once every 2 months or so unless it gets bad sooner, and never edge. The mower acts as my blower. Yes I do own proper equipment, but this is the one place I get to be a hack and not have to worry. I would never do that on real work.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

madxtreme01 said:


> how does my comment about landscaping have anything to do with what separates us? Direct work really has nothing to do with the grass cut end of the biz. I do p&p grass cuts bc it's easy, no one give a sh*t, and there is plenty of them so i'm not loading up my trailer for 2-3 hours and going home. I don't care if the cuts were $300 ea, i still would want to make a day out of it instead of doing 2-3 per day. I get your getting direct work so your working half as hard to make the same money, but i would still go after the quantity to make double what i make now. I don't do reo cuts, and honestly have no interest in it. I like the fact that no one cares if the houses are edged, blown, or trimmed. Reo requires that type of service to make it look perfect. We aren't talking about cutting corners on a rehab or something where it matters. Grass cuts really have no bearing on anything except to keep a violation away from a property. So i trim once every 2 months or so unless it gets bad sooner, and never edge. The mower acts as my blower. Yes i do own proper equipment, but this is the one place i get to be a hack and not have to worry. I would never do that on real work.


Your post speak for themselves!
As far as direct work, as far as I know no one does direct work on pre-forclosure. I may be wrong because I have never done or have ever been interested in pre-forclosure work.
Everyone I work for hires hacks to handle all pre work. These guys always xxxx up the doors when they try to do a rekey, they break the garage doors to gain entry using the safety release, they take all of the trash, limbs, branches, leaves, etc... from the yard and put it INSIDE the house, cut around things in the yard instead of picking them up, don't edge or blow clippings, etc... Sound familiar??
Anyway, all of the direct work is REO. 
Judging by your post, I see why you have never landed any direct work.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> REO requires that type of service to make it look perfect.


Bingo! 

I know some of you guys are big shot contractors and that's great. Making good money doing what you're good at. Seriously couldn't be happier for you.

I love yard work and always have. Don't know why, I just do. 

Maidxtreme, Your P&P grass cuts are hack jobs. You are right. They are really only to prevent total blight and city violations. NOBODY cares if they look good, not even the middleman you work for.

REO grass cuts was my foot in the door to direct work and private work. Some will say nobody cares what REO grass cuts look like either. BS. That broker trying to sell that high dollar asset most certainly cares about curb appeal.

My work was noticed by a broker during a chance meeting at a bulldozer farm house of all places. She was tired of the P&P style work on her REO. She then helped me get at some direct WF and Fannie Mae (hey, they used to be good, agreed, they are now ridiculous)work and referred me to other brokers. I also do everything yard related coming from her office. Within one month I went from 100% nationals to 40%. Oh, by the way, I don't live anywhere near a major metro.

Also,
It's been said here before but I'll repeat it. Doesn't matter what job you're doing, you can't go around looking like a slob. You've got about 30 seconds to make a good first impression, and your 30 seconds expired before it started if you look like a 3 tooth crackhead. Just sayin.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

bigdaddy said:


> Your post speak for themselves!
> As far as direct work, as far as I know no one does direct work on pre-forclosure. I may be wrong because I have never done or have ever been interested in pre-forclosure work.
> Everyone I work for hires hacks to handle all pre work. These guys always fu*k up the doors when they try to do a rekey, they break the garage doors to gain entry using the safety release, they take all of the trash, limbs, branches, leaves, etc... from the yard and put it INSIDE the house, cut around things in the yard instead of picking them up, don't edge or blow clippings, etc... Sound familiar??
> Anyway, all of the direct work is REO.
> Judging by your post, I see why you have never landed any direct work.



I absolutely know the difference between P&P and REO. I have done both sides. I did work for 2 different companies doing REO with hopes of getting in contact with the agents that handle a lot of volume around here. I met a few, spoke with a few, but nothing ever came of it. P&P is where I started and while I work my way out of this industry, I will do the grass cuts while I build the clientele of my next venture. I will still keep 1 foot in this biz, but it just isn't what it used to be. I don't want to kiss a** to make contacts. You need something done, my work speaks for itself, enough said. I don't chase people and beg for work. Not who I am, never have been, and never will. When I was a kid I worked for best buy and realized I had to xxxx a lot of xxx to move up in the company, I became an assistant manager, and then saw others who didn't deserve a promotion get one because they were the favorite, so I found my next job and quit.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> Bingo!
> 
> I know some of you guys are big shot contractors and that's great. Making good money doing what you're good at. Seriously couldn't be happier for you.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with you, except no one cares about anything when it comes to P&P. I always wear clothes without holes. Usually a pair of work boots, jeans, and a solid color t-shirt. I don't want to advertise my company on a shirt because I don't normally work for the general public. I've been approached to cut neighbors lawns and trim bushes, stuff like that. If I have the time that day, sure, but for the most part I tell them I only work on foreclosed homes unless it's real work not yard work.

Grass cuts has made me the most money over the years and I'm not sure I'm ready to give it up, but the rest of the stuff I've already given up unless actual repairs come my way. As for the bs P&P work, no thank you. 

My truck consists of a 2008 F350 Lariat 4x4 crew cab diesel, a 16ft landscape trailer with 4ft sides, a 2014 Scag Cheetah 61", a wright stander 36", an echo pas-266 weed wacker with interchangeable heads. I also have the hedge trimmer and edger attachment, and either a 755 echo or an 8050 redmax blower. I don't use homeowner garbage, even for simple lock changes or board ups, I have never bought cheap tools. Ryobi is not something that is in my toolbox. It was makita before and last year when the batteries went bad, I went to ridgid.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> I met a few, spoke with a few, but nothing ever came of it.


Nothing will ever come of it. You have to make it happen. I hate sales too. It's just not me. Honestly now, did you do any follow up? Follow up is not kissing up, it's a simple reminder that you're available a ready to go.

I wasn't saying you are a slob. I've just met guys who say that can't get nothin better but I take one look and I would never even consider letting them represent me and my name....don't care how good they are.


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

Im being honest and trying to save someone from loosing alot of time and money. Some of you guys know these conpanies are full of **** and want the newbies to loose like you did and they get on here complaining how they got ****ed out of thousands. 







PropPresPro said:


> I think you're just being negative & trying to keep new people from getting into the business & taking your work. . . :whistling2:


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

Achievemorellc said:


> Im being honest and trying to save someone from loosing alot of time and money. Some of you guys know these conpanies are full of **** and want the newbies to loose like you did and they get on here complaining how they got ****ed out of thousands.


Good post, as has been stated numerous times in the past on this board, P&P is a revolving door and is just a ponzi scheme. And of course if someone is making $8.00 hr. the promise of $10.00 looks like a raise. I know the union idea will never happen as has been suggested, too bad a co-op can't happen, seems to be working for the banana growers.


----------



## Achievemorellc (Mar 17, 2016)

Man these companies are crazy as hell . Some of the prices and things they want you do be crazy. I be thinking they playing like are yall serious. 
They wanted me to drive 2hrs away to 
Pick up 1 cubic yard for 32. 00 that someone else put a bid in to remove . Call who put the bid in. Then You want 25 percent of the 32.00 









disgusted said:


> Good post, as has been stated numerous times in the past on this board, P&P is a revolving door and is just a ponzi scheme. And of course if someone is making $8.00 hr. the promise of $10.00 looks like a raise. I know the union idea will never happen as has been suggested, too bad a co-op can't happen, seems to be working for the banana growers.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yesterday get a call- "Hey, can your company handle $125 in easy grass cuts?"
Office manager-"Uh, how many?"
"Five."
"$25 a yard? No thanks."
"Its easy money. All recuts and I can do $30 per yard with a pcr."
My OM told him he was short a zero and that was that.


----------

